# Building 8x4x3



## solo87 (Oct 15, 2016)

Started building the framework for my bud's new house. Hopefully, will be done this week.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 16, 2016)

solo87 said:


> Started building the framework for my bud's new house. Hopefully, will be done this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely everyone's phenomenal enclosures start off looking just like that!


----------



## solo87 (Oct 16, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Absolutely everyone's phenomenal enclosures start off looking just like that!



Ain't that the truth. Now, to figure out where to put it so the wife won't notice...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 16, 2016)

solo87 said:


> Ain't that the truth. Now, to figure out where to put it so the wife won't notice...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another challenge!


----------



## solo87 (Oct 17, 2016)

This cage is taking up a third of my office! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 17, 2016)

solo87 said:


> This cage is taking up a third of my office!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A beautiful display/interactive. Nice going.


----------



## Brinven (Oct 18, 2016)

I love it  you can always add a TV on top or something, maybe some bookshelves? Not real sure anything short of a secret wall in front of it is gonna keep the wife from noticing


----------

